
Morals, Not Memories, Define Who We Are - mazsa
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/morals-not-memories-define-who-we-are/
======
mazsa
Original, abstract:
[http://pss.sagepub.com/content/26/9/1469](http://pss.sagepub.com/content/26/9/1469)
full:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/520cf78be4b0a5dd07f51...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/520cf78be4b0a5dd07f51048/t/55f70d23e4b0b1dfc5b0331e/1442254115166/StrohmingerPsychScience2015.pdf)

